# Should I buy an Echo Bearcat log splitter?



## Chainsaw_Maniac (Dec 15, 2011)

I am looking to buy a new log splitter to do 300 to 400 full cord per year. I have a good source for this machine (LS33340) for $2550 (CAN) + $50 delivery + $100 if I want Quick Split (can set the length the cylader retracts) + tax. 

It's a good deal to be sure, but I am afraid it is overpowered, a gas guzzler, and possibly not as reliable as a weaker machine. For example, a Walenstein WX530 can be had for $2330 + tax. The Walenstein would have a 160cc Honda GC while the Echo Bearcat has a 340cc Honda GX.

Crary - Outdoor Power - Log Splitters - Log Splitter



LS33340 
Manufacturer Echo Bear Cat 
Model Year 2011 
Model LS33340 
DIMENSIONS 
Length 76 in. 
Height 39 in. 
Width 45 in. 
Weight 507 lbs. 
ENGINE 
Engine Honda GX 
Displacement 340 cc 
Starter Recoil 
Fuel Capacity 1.6 gal. 
OPERATIONAL 
Capacity Maximum Log Length: 24 in. 
Height Adjustment Operating Positions: Horizontal and vertical 
Cutting Head Cylinder: 5 x 24 in. 
Splitting Force: 33 ton 
Working Pressure 16 gpm 2-stage; 14 sec. cycle time 
Tires 4.80 - 8


----------



## ziggo_2 (Dec 15, 2011)

No...because it a trunnion mount cylinder....it will most likely break and it seems kinda high priced.

But you buy whatever you like... its your money.

just realized your in canada so i dont know about price.


----------



## ray benson (Dec 15, 2011)

That's a heck of a lot of wood. Better be a commercial duty splitter.


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac (Dec 15, 2011)

ziggo_2 said:


> No...because it a trunnion mount cylinder....it will most likely break and it seems kinda high priced.
> 
> But you buy whatever you like... its your money.
> 
> just realized your in canada so i dont know about price.



I don't know what a "trunnion mount cylinder" is, but I'll look it up. 

The price is good. I'll give you a basis for comparison. A 27 ton Speeco (TSC) splitter was on sale last week for $1500 (reg $1999) with a 300cc+ Briggs and stratton engine. A 20 ton Wllenstein goes for $2330. In comparison, this seems like a good deal.




ray benson said:


> That's a heck of a lot of wood. Better be a commercial duty splitter.



It's the biggest and best splitter Echo makes. It used to sell for $3700, but it is reduced now that it is discontinued.


----------



## ziggo_2 (Dec 15, 2011)

Chainsaw_Maniac said:


> I don't know what a "trunnion mount cylinder" is, but I'll look it up.
> 
> The price is good. I'll give you a basis for comparison. A 27 ton Speeco (TSC) splitter was on sale last week for $1500 (reg $1999) with a 300cc+ Briggs and stratton engine. A 20 ton Wllenstein goes for $2330. In comparison, this seems like a good deal.
> 
> ...



Trunnions are just a bad idea in my book.

Its probably discontinued because of trunnion failure....I think youll be better off with the 35 ton speeco.

BTW the tonnage ratings are a gimmick. Theres alot of splitters out there, id do some more looking before you decide


----------



## Mowingman (Dec 15, 2011)

I looked at them, but did not buy for two reasons:
1. I did not like the way the hydraulic cylinder is mounted. Looks like a structural failure waiting to happen.
2. They are high priced here, way more $ than better designed, comparable machines like the Speeco or Northstar.
I am not sure where you got the info about the Bearcat splitter being discontinued. All the Bearcat models of splitters are shown on their website, with no mention of any being discontinued.
Jeff


----------



## cantoo (Dec 15, 2011)

You're going to want alot faster cycle times for that much wood, even with the stroke limit. I have the tsc 28 ton and like it but it's way slow even for 1 guy. I have a conveyor so I find myself always waiting on the cylinder. I also have a homemade 3 pth vertical splitter that I really like using especially with big stuff. I have a kubota L35 that pumps lots of oil so it's faster. With that much wood you are likely cutting smaller logs so maybe the tsc 35 ton with a 4 way head would work for you. The Wallensteins are good splitters and last a long time. I see a few at auction sales and they usually bring close to new price.


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac (Dec 15, 2011)

Ziggo 2: 

I know the tonnage rating tends to be a gimmick. I've found that a 20 ton Wallenstein is stronger than some wood splitters rated at 25-32 tons.

Mowingman: 

The dealer that wants to sell it to me said they are discontinued. He said there are 2 left in Ontario and these must be ordered from London, Ontario (100 miles to the south). He also quoted me a price that is lower then the next model of Bearcat down (the 27 ton with Honda 270cc). Granted, I searched my butt off on the internet to find out why they are discontinued, and couldn't find any information on it. Perhaps they will merely stop importing them to Ontario (??).

I appreciate your feedback, and I might not get the Bearcat. I do find it funny, however, to hear the phrase “better designed” in the same sentence as Speeco. The only time I ever considered a Speeco was when it was dirt cheap. I didn't buy it because, to me, they just seem like structurally weak, poorly built machines using only the cheapest parts.

Cantoo:

With this unit, I need to be feeding the machine every 7 seconds. I'm not aware of any commercially made hydraulic gas splitter that would be faster. I'm reluctant to go kinetic because (1) they haven't been around long enough and don't seem to have proven themselves (2) they actually seem a bit dangerous.

I could buy a Wallenstein for $1395 -- almost half its new price, but this unit has been a rental unit for 4 years. It seems to work fine though. One of my friends recently rented it.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Buy the wallenstein, at that price you can use it until you find a "better" one and still sell it for at least that. Chinese crap at the last LVG sale went for almost $1500.


----------



## genesis5521 (Dec 16, 2011)

Chainsaw_Maniac said:


> I am looking to buy a new log splitter to do 300 to 400 full cord per year.



Hi Chainsaw:

I'm just curious as to why you aren't considering a firewood processor if you're gonna do 300 to 400 full cords a year. Wouldn't going from logs to finished splits in one operation save a lot of handling? It sounds like you're gonna cut the trees, then buck the logs, then load the rounds, then unload the rounds, then load the rounds on the splitter. Even a relatively inexpensive (around $4000) Twitch N Split should speed things up considerably.
TWITCH-n-SPLIT - YouTube

What are your thoughts?

Don <><


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac (Dec 17, 2011)

genesis5521 said:


> Hi Chainsaw:
> 
> I'm just curious as to why you aren't considering a firewood processor if you're gonna do 300 to 400 full cords a year. Wouldn't going from logs to finished splits in one operation save a lot of handling? It sounds like you're gonna cut the trees, then buck the logs, then load the rounds, then unload the rounds, then load the rounds on the splitter. Even a relatively inexpensive (around $4000) Twitch N Split should speed things up considerably.
> TWITCH-n-SPLIT - YouTube
> ...



For the last few years I have been cutting more wood for an hourly wage than for sale through my business. The guy I cut for has a nice firewood processor. 

My theory is that I can work faster with a splitter than with the darned processor and make more money doing it "for myself" then for a wage. I used to cut 300-400 cord per year "for myself" to sell. The operation I work(ed) for for a wage produces maybe twice that much, but there are usually two people at it. It involves a tractor, an industrial loader, etc. I just want to keep it simple.

I had to cut the wood into 5 foot lengths and put it onto the forks of the loader to even get it to the processor. I could've had it in 16" by then. I don't handbomb any wood. I scoop it with a fork (a rock bucket).

A true processor opertaion sells the wood green, while my opertaion in the past allows for a drying period. I have had good reviews on my wood, and my wood has a good reputation with buyers.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Dec 17, 2011)

Chainsaw_Maniac said:


> Ziggo 2:
> 
> 
> With this unit, I need to be feeding the machine every 7 seconds. I'm not aware of any commercially made hydraulic gas splitter that would be faster. I'm reluctant to go kinetic because (1) they haven't been around long enough and don't seem to have proven themselves (2) they actually seem a bit dangerous.
> ...



In the states most rental shops get rid of equipment every couple years for tax write off purposes. Not because repair/upkeep becomes cost prohibitive. That 4 year old wallenstien is barely broken in. Even if it was used for 8 hrs a day, every day for the last 4 years its still a good machine. And if there might be some components/systems worn out, getting the machine for half price and throwing a pump or motor or cylinder on it is still less than buying it new. 

The kinetics are only dangerous of you are extremely dumb...like leaving your hand in the way of the wedge/ram. They are extremely fast in straight stuff and do a pretty good job on the stringy stuff. As far as reliability of design...they've been around for more than 2 decades. If they we're that unreliable or dangerous, Im sure they would be off the market. But with DR and TSC coming out with versions, I'd say Super Split was onto something.


----------



## dancan (Dec 18, 2011)

Did you get the Wallenstien yet ?
I think a Splitfire would be another good option , I know that our Rona and Cat Rental rent them .


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks ponyexpress. The former renatal unit is looking more and more attractive to me.

Dancan. I'm looking to buy not rent. I love Splitfires. The good ones are a little pricy though compared to the other deals I can get. 

I'm still bumpin' this though to see if anyone has actually ever used an Echo Bearcat.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Dec 18, 2011)

I've seen several pieces of thier equipment...not sure I'd say they are up to rental yard standards as that stuff needs to be stout. Used one of thier chippers and while it survived the ordeal, IMO it wouldn't last. More on par with a DR level machine. Built for someone with some acreage but not quite heavy enough to be called commercial duty


----------



## dancan (Dec 18, 2011)

Chainsaw_Maniac said:


> Thanks ponyexpress. The former renatal unit is looking more and more attractive to me.
> 
> Dancan. I'm looking to buy not rent. I love Splitfires. The good ones are a little pricy though compared to the other deals I can get.
> 
> I'm still bumpin' this though to see if anyone has actually ever used an Echo Bearcat.



I was pointing the rentals out meaning they take the use from various users and to check with them if they have any ex-rentals for sale if cost of a new one is an issue .
I'm not doing commercial firewood (yet) but the echo style of splitter is not my first choice .


----------



## Axe Man (Dec 18, 2011)

Chainsaw:
Before you buy, look at the splitfire line of splitters. They split in both directions and most rental companies use them because they're reliable and tough.
I've used one a few times and they're great. Honda gx engines and are roughly the same price as what you're looking at. They're made in Ontario....Good luck!


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Dec 18, 2011)

Crary / Bearcat

Don't know about their splitters, but I have one of their PTO chippers. I can state, without any exaggeration, the only thing their warranty is good for is cleaning up after a successful trip to the throne room, if you catch my drift. (Actually you may not want to.)

Take Care


----------



## reaperman (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd stay away from the Honda GC engine myself. My splitter came with that engine and it did work well for a while. It was great on gas, not very loud, and seemed to work well. Than after a couple of years, the engine started to vibrate, especially the governor rod and spring. The rod would actually wobble out the hole it was resting in, break the spring and it was never quite the same. The vibration was always present and I could see a never ending problem, so I sold the engine to someone who was taking the governor off anyway and bought a replacement engine. If you do like the splitter with the honda, keep in mind that engine is not near as tough as the bulletproof GX.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Dec 18, 2011)

reaperman said:


> If you do like the splitter with the honda, keep in mind that engine is not near as tough as the bulletproof GX.



+1

The Honda GC series is not close to the same build quality as the commercial GX series.

Take Care


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. If it were not for the feedback in this thread, I would have bought at Echo Bearcat. I just spoke with my dealer (a good friend of mine) and he said that if I don't buy one the two remining units in Ontario are going to be sold off to someone else (no pressure). I told him I don't want them, but I'll buy something else from him in the spring (a weed wacker perhaps).

There are a lot of splitfire fans in here. I'll be on the lookout for a deal on a splitfire somewhere or a Wallenstein.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Dec 19, 2011)

opcorn:

I am not seeing how you think you could produce 300-400 cords a year, by yourself...with a conventional splitter. 

You could look at a Timberwolf TW-2 which has a 9sec full cycle time. Accepts a large 4 way wedge and prooduction table.

That Echo "thing" looks like a candidate for a scrap run and thats about it. 

You will destroy yourself trying to do that much...


----------



## jrider (Dec 19, 2011)

You may want to check out Iron and Oak splitters too. I have one with a 4 way and it does great. I usually do about 60-70 cords a year. But if I were doing much more I would go with a 6 way or bigger. Most of my time with wood is spent splitting it so in my opinion the best way to speed up production is to get a splitter that can really crank it out. 

One thing I don't like about the splitfire is you have wood piles on both sides of your operation when you are done. The way I process wood, I think one of them would end up being in the way at some point - unless you have a conveyor on each side. But that just may be me.


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac (Dec 19, 2011)

6 way split? I have never even seen that.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 19, 2011)

Chainsaw_Maniac said:


> 6 way split? I have never even seen that.



If you haven't seen a 6 way, You REALLY don't want to see this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QII-hubgffI&feature=related

Those guys overseas get all the neat stuff. Some EXTREMELY nice stuff being built over there.


----------



## genesis5521 (Dec 19, 2011)

Chainsaw_Maniac said:


> I am looking to buy a new log splitter to do 300 to 400 full cord per year.



Hi Chainsaw. It's Don again. Unless I'm missing something, I don't see how you can process 300 to 400 cords a year faster with just a wood splitter, as opposed to a firewood processor.

As I see it, with just a splitter you have to:
1) cut the tree
2) buck the tree
3) load the rounds
4) unload the rounds someplace
5) load the rounds on the splitter
6) split the rounds

You're gonna be handling the wood a lot (like most of us do).

With a firewood processor, you would
1) cut the trees
2) stage the logs someplace
3) process the logs in to finished splits
This just seems like there would be a lot less handling of the wood as you're eliminating any handling of the rounds. Those of us with splitters have to handle the rounds a couple of times. I have to buck the tree. Carry each round (one by one) back to my truck. Unload my truck and stack the rounds. Then load the rounds on the splitter.

The reason I'm asking is because you said you worked at a place that has a firewood processor, so you know more about them then I do. I was thinking of getting a firewood processor. Either the Hudson Wolverine Model M-10-13 for $7345, or the Twitch-N-Split for $4000. I don't need speed. I just want to eliminate all the wood handling I do. Firewood Processor Wolverine Hud-Son Process Wood - YouTube

Your thoughts and opinion would be much appreciated.

Thanks Chainsaw

Don <><


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac (Dec 20, 2011)

Genesis5521:

In this year of cutting firewood (300-400 cord), I am calculating I will make $30 000, so I don't want to invest in anything too expensive. The option of a commercial duty saw (a Stihl 66 in my case) with a commercial duty splitter, a loader tractor, and a truck and dump trailer appeals to me. I can make my own hours; I'm right beside my house; I don't waste time driving anywhere or talking to people.

Alright. I'll admit that a GOOD processor used properly alone (certain models) or with a GOOD crew of two people (certain other models) could put out A LOT of wood as long as there are no delays like (1) waiting for logs (2) waiting for an empty truck (3) mechanical difficulties.

The Hudson Wolverine wood processor you showed in your video appears to be a nice one, though I have not used that style. However, imagine placing two operators side by side at 7:00 am on a Monday morning with the following equipment and supplies:

Operator A: 4 cord of wood in 8-12 foot lengths, Stihl 66, Splitfire 9 hp wood splitter
Operator B: 4 cord of wood in 8-12 foot lengths, Stihl 66, Hudson Wolverine wood processor

You would find the following:

Operator A should have his logs in 16” lengths by 10:00 am with time for a coffee break or two. By 5:00 pm he should be packing up even if he had a 30 minute lunch and a few breaks. Physically, this operator had to bend over frequently, but I think this type of work increases rather than decreases back health. Wear and tear on equipment in minimal as is fuel consumption.

Operator B will never be able to make two cuts in a row. Every time he makes a cut, he has to put his saw down, press the splitter button or lever and advance the log by button or lever. Nonetheless, he's got to make the same number of cuts as operator A. If the wood is straight and small, he might be done before operator A. However, if he encounters anything that is bent or the wrong size, he'd have to cut it normally and either have a wood splitter or an axe on hand to split these rounds. The potential for wear and tear is greater than with just a processor, since there are more complex and more expensive components involved. Fuel consumption is significantly greater. Physical exertion is slightly less.


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac (Dec 20, 2011)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> If you haven't seen a 6 way, You REALLY don't want to see this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QII-hubgffI&feature=related
> 
> Those guys overseas get all the neat stuff. Some EXTREMELY nice stuff being built over there.




It looks awesome in the video. I have gfound that even with a four way split, you can get some nasty hang ups if the wood is not straight. Then I'll be beating on it with the butt end of an axe to get it out.




genesis5521 said:


> As I see it, with just a splitter you have to:
> 1) cut the tree
> 2) buck the tree
> 3) load the rounds
> ...



Speaking in defence of the splitter here:

The first issue I see is that if you buck the tree you should not pick up the 16” block unless you have a splitter beside you ready to split it. 

The second issue I see if that the starting point of the thought process should be with a pile of 8-16 foot logs ready to be made into firewood. Whether you dropped them yourself and skidded them out is irrelevant in the processor vs splitter debate.

The comparison become like this:

SPLITTER:

(1) Buck the log
(2) Pick up the blocks and put them in the log splitter cradle
(3) Press the lever

PROCESSOR:

(1) Walk up to the log and attach a cable to the log
(2) Pull the cable in
(3) Cut one block (it falls into the cradle)
(4) Press the lever (repeat 3 and 4 until that log is done)

Actually, the processor I've worked with has no cable at all. The logs must be put on a custom made steel table beside it to be processed. I always found that I could have it bucked by then. It's nice that the conveyor puts it on the truck, but now you have a truck filled with unseasoned wood. By fair comparison, you should have to dump that truck and let it dry before selling/using it.


----------



## genesis5521 (Dec 20, 2011)

Chainsaw, I like your style and *zeal*! You'll do well.

I don't sell firewood. I just enjoy making it for myself and I love spending time in the woods. I buy a permit to harvest standing dead and downed trees from the Nicolet National Forest in Northern Wisconsin. I live right next to the forest. No vehicles are allowed in the woods. The best trees always seem to be the farthest from the fire road. So I have to cut the tree, then buck the tree, then carry the rounds, one by one, over uneven terrain and through the brush to my truck. Sometimes I get some 80 pound rounds. Now *that* gives me quite a workout. But it keeps me in shape. I'll be 66 this Thursday (12/22). So I have to get the rounds back to my place for processing. Like so many of us part-time firewood scroungers, I handle the wood a lot. I can do the physical labor now, but maybe I won't be able to when I'm 80 or 90. If I got a firewood processor, I'd have to buy a truck load (12 pulp cords) of logs for around $100 per cord, delivered. I don't have any support equipment. But this would save me a *TON* of work and time.

Don <><


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Dec 20, 2011)

Chainsaw_Maniac said:


> It looks awesome in the video. I have gfound that even with a four way split, you can get some nasty hang ups if the wood is not straight. Then I'll be beating on it with the butt end of an axe to get it out..



Not arguing that point at all. we get WAY to much gnarly stuff with Beech, elm and some hackberrys get tough. It's funny when the videos are shown, it's always straight grain. just doesn't happen for me.

I'm getting ready to build my own and will have removeable wedges. Single, 4 way and 6 way. we need to have the flexibility aspect as we aren't running "youtube" wood. We only go at it basically 1 month a year. Most we've done is right at 100 /year so my hat is off to you doing THAT much EVERY year. I know what's involved there and using kinda the same set up as you.


----------



## Firewood Dave (Mar 28, 2012)

*echo bearcat 21 ton*

I am the "lucky" owner of a bearcat splitter. I bought the smallest one about 3 years ago. I have had no problems with the trunnion mounting. I have had to replace the honda 160 GC motor twice now. I also just replaced the Prince kick off valve. It was leaking badly. My local Princess Auto had the valve on sale. I have found the dealer support to be poor and the parts seem very expensive. My main reason for choosing it was the ability to tow it on the road legally. I also liked the reservoir being down low. Would I buy another Bearcat? Probably not. Locally Speeco and maybe walenstein would likely be my choice unless I found a good home made one. YMMV


----------



## eugene kirkvold (May 13, 2014)

your right the gx line of Honda engines are good I have one on a noorwood sawmill and it never gives me trouble it was new in 1996 so its getting old now its a 13 hp and still going strong uses no oil and easy on fuel about 6 hrs on a gallon and a half of gas no briggs would run this cheap have a nice day


----------



## mesupra (May 13, 2014)

Super split would be the only non processor splitter I would consider for that much wood without going to a much more expensive 4/6 way timberwolf or similar. I would also go electric with that much wood electricity would be much cheaper than gas and oil. If it's anything like around my area you should have no problem selling whatever you can produce.


----------



## mr.finn (May 14, 2014)

If I were in your shoes, doing it the way you want to, I would seriously give the HD SS a hard look. If you have the proper wood(even nasty stuff some guys split) you will have a hard time keeping up with that machine. Dangerous, maybe in the wrong hands but if you are the owner operator there is nothing to it. It all depends on the size/kind of wood that is available to you.


----------



## NSMaple1 (May 14, 2014)

So it's been 2 1/2 years since the 3/400 cord fellow posted.

Update?


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac (May 22, 2015)

NSMaple1 said:


> So it's been 2 1/2 years since the 3/400 cord fellow posted.
> 
> Update?



Lol. Still at the same old, same old.

The reason I ended up at this old thread again is I was Google searching and trying to research what the "best" wood splitter is (measured in cord/hour).

I never did buy a gas powered woodplitter of my own. Around the time I was replying to this thread, my father in law had custom built a woodplitter. Then I can borrow the Split-fire woodsplitter from where I work. I've been using a small Wallenstein the most, owned by some friends of mine. In a sense I've become the king of woodsplitter borrowers. 

There is a brand new Speedco in my barn that someone is storing there - (untouched of course because they are SLOW AS BALLS).

I've split 50 cord in the last 2 weeks, and as I'm doing that, I have a lot of time to think to myself that I really, really want the ultimate woodplitter to own for myself. 

There are 200 cord blocked, but not split in my barnyard...another 100 where I work. The other 2 people that I work where I work urgently need to fix fences (etc) when I start splitting wood.

I could just never justify the $2000-$4000 (Canadian $$$) that it would cost to get a really good one (a Super-Split...drool), when I have access to a number of "5 cord per day" woodplitters for free. 

The guy who is the dealer for Echo (and Echo Bearcat woodsplitters) actually gave me a Echo CS 800 (80cc) chainsaw for free... a BRAND NEW chainsaw to keep. So I definitely want to give him my business if and when I buy the ultimate super-duper woodsplitter.

It bring me back 20 years ago when I was 16 and my Dad would not give me money for my own gas powered splitter because he wanted me to use the crappy one on the three point hitch behind the tractor.


----------



## NSMaple1 (May 22, 2015)

*I could just never justify the $2000-$4000 (Canadian $$$) that it would cost to get a really good one (a Super-Split...drool), when I have access to a number of "5 cord per day" woodplitters for free. *

Well, you kind of already justified it yourself:

_*I've split 50 cord in the last 2 weeks, and as I'm doing that, I have a lot of time to think to myself that I really, really want the ultimate woodplitter to own for myself. *_

Kind of curious how much you're selling wood for, given the lack of capital expenses with all the free splitters & free chainsaw at hand. $2-4000 is pretty small potatoes for a primary equipment purchase for someone doing 3-400 cord/year.

(Why on earth would a dealer give away a new 80cc saw for free? Sign me up!)


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 22, 2015)

If you're gonna use it it'll pay for itself. Some guys here spend $1,000's on a chain saw and spend another $300 for a port job just to talk about it, throw it up on some wood for pics, and put it on a shelf.

Sounds justified to me.[emoji106]


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac (May 23, 2015)

NSMaple1: I charge $280 for a cord (or $85 for a 14" face cord). I just pulled out a calculator, and yes, I could buy a woodplitter with a small fraction of the wood I have lying around. I'll sell over $2000 in wood today, since it's Saturday and I'll do all my deliveries.

The catch is I have a truck, trailer, loader tractor, chainsaws and other equipment (and I've generally prioritized any new investment into these areas). I also just bought $15 000 in firewood logs (It is very common here right now to buy 8' to 20' lengths of logs not good enough for the saw mill). All in, my net profit is maybe only a third of my gross sales.

My accountant and I have found I make $20/hr when I work for myself in my firewood business. My guy that I work for (Glen) also pays me $20 cash. 

The chainsaw was kind of a "thank you" for letting the dealer (who is also my neighbor) use about 5000 sq/ft of barn space of mine for free for a year.


----------



## Hinerman (May 23, 2015)

I have the solution for Mr. Frugal......Fiskars


----------



## johnny5ny (May 24, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Some guys here spend $1,000's on a chain saw and spend another $300 for a port job just to talk about it, throw it up on some wood for pics, and put it on a shelf.



F'n lololololol


----------



## USMC615 (May 24, 2015)

...get a SS HD and never look back.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (May 24, 2015)

Chainsaw_Maniac said:


> I could just never justify the $2000-$4000 (Canadian $$$) that it would cost to get a really good one (a Super-Split...drool), when I have access to a number of "5 cord per day" woodplitters for free.



I think you could justify it if you plan on 200 -400 cord a year! The ease on your body alone will more than pay for itself when you start going in for repairs(hospital) It does and will catch up with you. 

I did end up building my own and love it but it wouldn't work as well for you as you stage. You need a pusher to a conveyor Cord king is the best I've seen but megabucks.


----------

